# Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor error



## carconcept (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi!

I have those 2 errors :


 Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Control Module Part Number: 4F1 910 401 B HW: 4F0 907 401 C
Component and/or Version: 2.7L V6TDI 000AG 0060
Software Coding: 0011372
Work Shop Code: WSC 10151 599 92595
VCID: 1C33D043A46B
2 Faults Found:

009260 - Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor; B1 S3: Short to Ground 
P242C - 000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 138268 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.04.07
Time: 08:14:03

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 756 /min
Torque: 39.0 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 127.6°C
Temperature: 554.6°C
(no units): 0.0
Temperature: 22.5°C

009263 - Diesel Particulate Filter (Bank 1): Restricted/Clogged 
P242F - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 138268 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.04.07
Time: 08:14:31

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2520 /min
(no units): 216.2
(no units): 70.0
(no units): 6.0
Temperature: 135.7°C
Absolute Pres.: 30.6 mbar
Pressure: 0 mbar


Readiness: 0 0 1 1 1 

I would like to know where it's located the Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor , and which is the procedure for the particle filter regeneration?

Thks


----------

